# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  ابغي الاجابه على الاسئلة ضروري ـ مدني ـ

## امووورة دبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عندي اسئله وابغي الاجابه النموذجيه عليها ..؟؟
1) تقابلت شركتان للتفاوض حول ابرام صفقه ما واثناء احدى المراحل انسحبت احدى الشركتين من التفاوض فهل تقوم مسؤولية هذه الشركة وهل تعبر مسؤوليتها تقصيريه ام عقديه ؟؟
2) ام توفيت حزنا على ابنها الذي توفى في الحادث فقام الورثه بالمطالبة بالتعويض عن الضرر الادبي الذس لحق امهم جراء الحادث ؟ يجوز ام لا يجوز ؟؟
3) اب رفع دعوى على شخص صدم ابنه في حادث وتوفي الابن على اثره مطالبا في التعوبض حيث ان الابن كان سيقوم بالانفاق عليه ومساعدته ؟؟
4) شخص صدم اخر في الطريق وتم نقه الى المستشفى وتوفي بعدها وبعد اسبوع توفيت والدته هل تقوم مسؤولية هذا الشخ في وفاة الام ؟
5) شخص دخل المستشفى ويحتاج الى نقل دم فنقل له دم ملوث بالايدز ما هي الاضرار التي يمكن المطالبة بها ؟
6) شخص تركة سيارته في وضع التشغيل وجاء اخر وسرق السيارة وجرى بها مسرعا وصدم بشخص ؟ على من تقوم المسؤولية ؟
7) شخص يقوم بتشيد بناء وشغل جزء من الشارع فضيقه وجاء شخص اخر بسيارته فاصاب شخص كان يمشى في الشارع وهو يقرا الجريده ؟ على من تقوم المسؤولية .
8) اتفق (أ ) صاحب السيارة مع (ب) لنقله الى محطة القطار الا ان صاحب السيارة وصل متاخرا فلم يلق القطار واستقل القطار الذي يليه الا ان حادثا وقع للقطار الذي ركبه الشخص ؟؟ على من تقع المسؤولية

وشكرا

----------


## محمود خطاب

اريد السؤال حول اختصاص المحاكم بنظر التظلم من اوامر تقدير الرسوم القضائية بطريقتي رفعه سواء بتظلم لقلم الكتاب او بسلوك الاجراءت المتبعة لرفع الدعوي اي بصحيفة
و كذا عما اذا كان المتظلو ينازع في اساس الالتزام او في مقداره

----------


## محمود خطاب

اريد السؤال حول اختصاص المحاكم بنظر استرداد ما تم حجزه ما للمدين للغير(حيث تم الحجز على شهادات استثمار تخص الغير )

----------


## أم خطاب

هل تحتاجون الى المسؤولية التقصيرية الشرح ؟

----------

